# GoPro Stern Mount



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Look for posts by Kazak 4X4. He has a sweet set-up that he's been using for awhile. He rigged up a stern camera tripod. Just don't forget the camera leash in case you do go upside down.


----------



## MikeSLC (Mar 28, 2008)

Bigger PVC will not sway


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Here is mine out of PVC, cheap and easy to put together. Haven't flipped yet, I've lost one gopro in one flip because I didn't have a tether on it. I put a parachute cord on the camera now and tie it to the inside d-ring.

https://www.facebook.com/kazak/media_set?set=a.1135808516983.2020162.1280444217&type=3


----------



## WhitefishBrandon (Feb 7, 2014)

The umbrella stand will only accommodate a 1" diameter PVC pipe


----------



## daledevon (Jun 10, 2013)

i have a faux pro that I got from Walmart, going to try it on the Smith this year. Probably going to steal one of these designs.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

WhitefishBrandon said:


> The umbrella stand will only accommodate a 1" diameter PVC pipe


Easy-peasy. Go for 1.5" or 2" PVC, whichever is the right size to go on the outside of the umbrella stand!


----------



## WhitefishBrandon (Feb 7, 2014)

MT4Runner said:


> Easy-peasy. Go for 1.5" or 2" PVC, whichever is the right size to go on the outside of the umbrella stand!


If I was to do that I wouldn't be able to secure the PVC pipe on the umbrella stand from hoping up and down. The broom rod actually works just fine. Sturdy and not much sway.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Drill through the bottom of the PVC so you can put a hitch pin through both it and the stand!


----------



## lyhfamily (May 13, 2009)

*Stern mount go pro stand*

I took an NRS lo pro fitting and attach it wherever I might want it. I have a 12 inch (or so) piece of tubing that I pin to the lo pro. Inserted in that is a 2" (?) piece of PVC with a 3/4 (?) inch forced into it to add rigidity and a smaller OD for attaching the go pro mount. Unless you go with a long (high) post it is stiff enough. I also use a lanyard to secure the camera in the event of anything unplanned. 

You can see glimpses of my setup on a Selway video on youtube. Search for 'Selway river 2012 Go Pro. Video by LYH Family. Unfortunately most of the video taken was not by my go pro - dead battery for most of the Juice section.


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

I use a monopod similar to this with the bottom clamp removed to allow for putting into the umbrella stand. 

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31lRzUZbH7L.jpg

And an umbrella stand like this with a short PVC sleeve inside to take up the slack for the smaller shaft size of the monopod.

https://www.cascadeoutfitters.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=1488&framein=

Then I attach a line from the camera to the frame for safety in a flip or just dropping in the water.
When not in use, you can just collapse the pole.


----------



## WhitefishBrandon (Feb 7, 2014)

rwhyman said:


> I use a monopod similar to this with the bottom clamp removed to allow for putting into the umbrella stand.
> 
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31lRzUZbH7L.jpg
> 
> ...


How did you secure the monopod within the PVC sleeve?


----------



## snakester (Apr 24, 2011)

I vote for the mop handle, dude. That's classic engineering, right there.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

WhitefishBrandon said:


> How did you secure the monopod within the PVC sleeve?


I drilled a hole in the PVC at the same location as the thumb screw on the umbrella stand and the thumb screw presses on the monopod shaft to keep it tight. That also keeps the PVC from sliding out of the umbrella stand.


----------



## WhitefishBrandon (Feb 7, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfUgVrM2GTw

Here is the view from my umbrella stand mount. As I mentioned I used a NRS umbrella mount, aluminum mop handle, half a PVC pipe foam cover, duct tape and a roll-bar GoPro mount with a tether.

I wrapped the base of the mop handle that goes into the umbrella stand with foam and duct tape to make up the difference in diameter and stabilize the handle.

GoPro footage is from yesterday on the Middle Fork Flathead River.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

WhitefishBrandon said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfUgVrM2GTw
> 
> Here is the view from my umbrella stand mount. As I mentioned I used a NRS umbrella mount, aluminum mop handle, half a PVC pipe foam cover, duct tape and a roll-bar GoPro mount with a tether.
> 
> ...


Nice. Any issue with the mount getting in the way of rowing? Banging elbow on it? In the way of the oars? Looks like a good perspective on the camera, you/passenger/river all in the shot.


----------



## WhitefishBrandon (Feb 7, 2014)

cataraftgirl said:


> Nice. Any issue with the mount getting in the way of rowing? Banging elbow on it? In the way of the oars? Looks like a good perspective on the camera, you/passenger/river all in the shot.


I never bumped into the mount rowing or otherwise. Worked well.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

WhitefishBrandon said:


> I never bumped into the mount rowing or otherwise. Worked well.


Cool. Thanks.


----------



## WhitefishBrandon (Feb 7, 2014)

Here is how I attached the safety paracord from the GoPro back hinge to the frame in case of flipping or the pole being ripped out of the boat.


----------



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

I just build this for my recent grand trip and it worked like a charm. After this picture was taken, I drilled the bottom and put a hinge pin in so the base could stay there and I could remove the upper pole. 

I'm in the process of building another for the bow so I can move the camera easily or run it with two if I have a 2nd someone brings.

I ran 1/2 the trip with the camera on the stern and 1/2 with it on the bow. I prefer the footage from the bow looking back.

It was all built out of 1" pvc and the gp mount uses a standard flat stick on mount that I further screwed to the pvc cap on top of the pole.

Oh - I flipped in House with it and it stayed on perfectly.


----------



## WhitefishBrandon (Feb 7, 2014)

ironmanbldr said:


> I just build this for my recent grand trip and it worked like a charm. After this picture was taken, I drilled the bottom and put a hinge pin in so the base could stay there and I could remove the upper pole.
> 
> I'm in the process of building another for the bow so I can move the camera easily or run it with two if I have a 2nd someone brings.
> 
> ...


I like it. The only problem I have is that you cannot turn the GP off or stop video by reaching. Not a huge deal I suppose if you want to capture the whole trip. Do you raft solo? I can't sell my wife on mounting a GP mount in front that would block her vision. Excellent engineering.


----------



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

WhitefishBrandon said:


> I like it. The only problem I have is that you cannot turn the GP off or stop video by reaching. Not a huge deal I suppose if you want to capture the whole trip. Do you raft solo? I can't sell my wife on mounting a GP mount in front that would block her vision. Excellent engineering.


Wifi remote  Battery and memory wouldn't last a whole trip. There were a few times I didn't have the remote handy and in those cases I just moved forward or aft and clicked the start button. Unless you are going through non-stop rapids there's typically flat water between stuff that you don't want to be constantly recording.


----------



## MarkPE (Apr 1, 2014)

ironmanbldr said:


> I just build this for my recent grand trip and it worked like a charm. After this picture was taken, I drilled the bottom and put a hinge pin in so the base could stay there and I could remove the upper pole.
> 
> I'm in the process of building another for the bow so I can move the camera easily or run it with two if I have a 2nd someone brings.
> 
> ...


I like that mount! Do you attach it to the outside D-ring with one strap off of the four-way joint or do you attach it from each outside leg? Do you have a photo from the outside? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

MarkPE said:


> I like that mount! Do you attach it to the outside D-ring with one strap off of the four-way joint or do you attach it from each outside leg? Do you have a photo from the outside? Thanks for sharing!


The outer frame is a full rectangle of pvc and I use TWO front drings on either side of the bow to attach it. This leaves the main front d-ring free for the bowline. When I get a chance I'll shoot some more pictures.


----------



## MarkPE (Apr 1, 2014)

ironmanbldr said:


> The outer frame is a full rectangle of pvc and I use TWO front drings on either side of the bow to attach it. This leaves the main front d-ring free for the bowline. When I get a chance I'll shoot some more pictures.


Okay, I get the idea. Thanks again for sharing your design!


----------



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

MarkPE said:


> Okay, I get the idea. Thanks again for sharing your design!


I can't take full credit for it. I took what I found out there and improved upon it. I'll let you know what I wind up with for my next trip.


----------

